# Webber dam Or 6th street



## Gabe T (Feb 12, 2017)

I got the itchin to catch some river salmon 
Where do u think I’ll have better luck
Willing to try anything (floating skein throwing little Cleo’s and spinners or hot n tots) what’s the move?


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

I have had 1 day so far on the Grand that the coho were willing to play on skein and only had 1 solid hookup, the hardware bite has been terrible too. The water is still warm and the fish have lockjaw up here in Ionia County. I have heard of a few guys catching onesies on spinners. Need some cold nights to kill the water temp imo. There are certainly fish around and many are sucking whatever cold water they can find. A few skams have been willing to play though I have given up on my efforts until we get some cooler temps. Good luck if you get out


----------



## Gabe T (Feb 12, 2017)

Well looks like I’ll be hitting 6th street damn early Friday morning I’ll post the report


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I would say 6th is a better option than webber. Like said, waters too warm. I'm gonna try next week and toss some glow spoons and see if I can work some magic...


----------



## Trevor17 (Sep 12, 2014)

i was at Weber last weekend floating skein I got like 6 channel cats. if you are targeting salmon i would go to 6th street. I would say they were the most disappointing bobber downs ever but its fun to catch channel cats to.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Gabe T said:


> Well looks like I’ll be hitting 6th street damn early Friday morning I’ll post the report


 if ya don't find what ya want, between the eway n the dam, try the bridges, dropping back spawn, or toting them, they both work, good luck, go gitum


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

I got a dumb question how do you start a new thread


----------



## Scadsobees (Sep 21, 2006)

michcats said:


> I got a dumb question how do you start a new thread


YMMV based on browser, phone app, etc.
Go to the forum that you want and click the big orange button.


----------



## Gabe T (Feb 12, 2017)

Hell yeah looks like you made the right choice I’m going tomorrow morning


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Got these 2 this morning at 6th st. Had to work for them but enough to keep you entertained. Lost a few others.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Tom Fine said:


> View attachment 436263
> Got these 2 this morning at 6th st. Had to work for them but enough to keep you entertained. Lost a few others.


That is a ballsy location to be posting a pic of around these parts... 

Nice Fish.


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Thanks Nah. Everybody and their brother knows about 6th St. If it was a tributary I wouldn’t have posted a picture.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Tom Fine said:


> View attachment 436263
> Got these 2 this morning at 6th st. Had to work for them but enough to keep you entertained. Lost a few others.


 looks like u had the river pretty much to your self, with no belt on, I know where u were fishing, nice catch, good steelie


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

Ok Tom, what do you say.... 1 steelie there or 2 hos. I can't see the tail well enough to have an opinion.


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

One on the right is a Steelie. Weighed her. Just a shade under 10 lbs.


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

Very nice! 2 good fish.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

MickL said:


> Ok Tom, what do you say.... 1 steelie there or 2 hos. I can't see the tail well enough to have an opinion.


 hey pal, after u look at enough fish, u can usually tell by their face, (once n awhile they will trick ya) n if I, look at a fish before it dies, I can get it, to tell me it's name, in fact the one he's holding, looks like the one I let go, he was called, archie ,,,,


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

maybe that fish lied, n it's a heshe


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

SHE was called archie


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Tom Fine said:


> View attachment 436263
> Got these 2 this morning at 6th st. Had to work for them but enough to keep you entertained. Lost a few others.


It isn't about 6th Street per se, just the specific location at 6th Street....that corner is infamous.

Just giving you a little ribbing anyway.


----------

